# Kenpo in Michigan??



## Nightingale (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm in the process of applying to (and receiving responses from) law schools.

I've been offered a $30,000 scholarship to a school in Ann Arbor, Michigan.  Unless I get a full scholarship to somewhere here in California, I'm probably going to be in Michigan starting next fall.  

Any kenpo schools near there?  Can anyone tell me anything about the instructors?

Although I've found myself taking a bit of a break from martial arts at the moment, I think that with the stress of law school, I'm definitely going to need to get back into a studio and hit something, ya know?


----------



## Brian Jones (Dec 30, 2003)

There may be some Kenpo schools closer, but if you don't find anything, there is an AKKI kenpo school in Toledo (that's only about 30 to 45 minutes away.)

  Hope this helps, contact me if you want more info.

Brian Jones


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 30, 2003)

thank you much!

I'll be out there in a few months to tour the school, and I'm going to be checking out kenpo schools and skydive dropzones at the same time.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

Lots of great FMA in the area too!


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 30, 2003)

hehe... sorry, Arni, but sticks and I have never clicked.  They're the ONE weapon I've picked up and had an instant distaste for.  Just aren't my thing.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 30, 2003)

Kenpo is the one Art I do not regularly see a lot of in SE Michigan.

I will look around and also ask around.

And, Yes there is lots of great FMA, from Pekiti Tersia to Modern Arnis to Balintawak.

Ann Arbor is a wonderful city. Iy is one of the places I like to go and hang out.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ann Arbor is a wonderful city. Iy is one of the places I like to go and hang out. *



So, you've been warned, *Nightingale*.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *So, you've been warned, Nightingale.   *



Yes, she has been warned . A school in Ann Arbor Michigan. There is only one school and it is the University of Michigan 

Good Law School, I hear they call this little Ivy school on the east coast the Michigan of the East. That school being Harvard . This and much more you will learn if you choose to go to law school in Ann Arbor Michigan 

BTW: Congratulations on the Offer, being accpeted to U of M is a major accomplishment. Many people never qualify, let alone get offered a scholarship. Congratulations :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 30, 2003)

Ha-ha-ha-ha ... and you think you will have time to train?  Ha-ha-ha-ha, see you in 3 years.

My wife is from Kalamazoo and the people are great, and the winters are cold.  You will miss California.  

Seriously, KenpoNet's StudioNet has several Michigan schools listed, you may want to check there.

Kudos on being accepted, let the games begin.  Good luck and hang tough!!!  

-Michael


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 30, 2003)

no, its actually not the university of Michigan.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *no, its actually not the university of Michigan. *



Hmmm, The mind is very intrigues. Detroit Law School? Eastern Michigan?

Both are also very good schools.


----------



## Seig (Dec 30, 2003)

Kris,
Check with Mr. C on who to look up out there.  You know he knows just about everyone.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *So, you've been warned, Nightingale.   *



Even worse warning...I've hung out there too! I am not too far away either! 

I am not a kenpoist, so I'd be of little help offereing a recomendation. Good luck on your search.

 :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 30, 2003)

So far the only Kenpo I have found is

Shorinji Kempo  
Ann Arbor,  MI  48103
(734)332-1780  


Still looking, and will later with a friend in Ann Arbor 


Ann Arbor seems to be mostly Korean And Japanese Martial Arts.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 30, 2003)

no, and no, Rich.

Its a private catholic school with a 93% Bar pass rate.  They've only been open three years, and got their preliminary accreditation at two years, which is as early as you can get it.  the school is small, which I like.

The only thing that really concerns me about the school is its conservative politics.  I'm going to make a visit and see what the vibe is.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

I thought it was actually in Detroit.

Good deal anyway!


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 30, 2003)

Yup. Ave Maria.  they actually outscored U of M on the Bar this year.

My main concerns are the politics (we all know how good I am at keeping my trap shut about stuff like that LOL) and that its such a new school.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2003)

No one asks where lawyers went to school. As for politics--I think it is a pretty conservative campus, judging from what I've read in the Chronicle of Higher Education.

As for keeping up training, I suspect that both sides are right--it may be tough to make the time but it may be necessary for the sanity break! Good luck either way. Given what a difference a J.D. can make in a person's life--as far as options and income--I think you should strongly consider going and just biting your lip for 3 years!


----------



## progressivetactics (Dec 31, 2003)

Congrats on school, and coming to michigan....If you are in any kind of scene in Cali, then Ann Arbor is certainly the place to come in Michigan..It is the Freak and Liberal central of the state.  Fun Place to hang.

Ann Arbor probably has more martial art schools and different disciplines then any other city in Michigan....but I agree with previous Posts.....not alot of Kenpo.

I am friends with a Kenpo Family in Garden City.  They have a school called Guardian Martial Arts.  The lady that owns it is 3rd dan kenpo, 2nd dan TKD.  She is a student of Steve Stewart from London Ontario Canada.  Which I believe links their linage to Mr. Frank Trejo- then Mr. Ed Parker.  Don't quote me, but I believe that is correct. They also teach Kyoshu Jitsu (dillman) stuff as all their kenpo black belts must also earn Kyoshu jitsu bb's as well.

Their number is 734-266-0565, and the instructor/owner is Mrs Kelly Perkins.

Hope that helps.

bb


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2004)

As one of the other posters said Toledo I believe is going to be your closest Kenpo school. I personally don't know the instructor(s) there  so I can't make any comments about them. The only other school is Mr. Doyle's studio but he is clear on the other side of Ohio on the east side of Cleveland. It would be a long drive.  There is another school in Strongsville which is still a longer drive but closer than Mr. Doyle's studio.  If you are truely looking to stay in the Kenpo sytem you will have to drive long distances 'cause there isn't enough Parker Kenpo studios here. You'll find the Tracy's system just about everywhere but Parker schools are far and few between. 

If you want more info. then e-mail me or PM me.
:asian:


P.S.

I hope you like cold weather   and snow.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jan 1, 2004)

Nightingale

The only school I know of in Michigan offering Kenpo is Garden City Martial Arts.  It is run by Kelly Perkins.  She is a former TKD instructor 4th degree Black.  In 2001 she recieved her 1st degree in Kenpo from Steve Stewart in London, Ontario Canada.  If you are above 1st degree Black you might be better off starting a small group to teach.

If you need any more info you can email at Rob_Broad@yahoo.com


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 2, 2004)

There may be something in Detroit, but to be honest, Toledo is your best bet.  The poster was right about there not being many EPAK schools around.  Some in Columbus,  but that's obvioulsy too far.  
  Joe Bennett is the AKKI instructor I train with in Toledo.  Good guy, knowlegable.  He has a studio he runs from his home, so he could work out a group or private class depending on your sched.  Go to the AKKI website, I think there is an e-mail address and a phone number, or let me know if you want to contact him.  Good luck.

Brian Jones


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *No one asks where lawyers went to school. As for politics--I think it is a pretty conservative campus, judging from what I've read in the Chronicle of Higher Education.
> 
> *



Hey Arni-

Can you PM me that article? it won't let me in without a password.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 5, 2004)

Ha ha...Nightengales going to Catholic School!  :rofl: 

I've heard O.K. things about Ave Maria. I am thinking of Law school still myself, but I most likely will go to Cooley on the Oakland University Campus out of convienience. I have a career and stuff to manage while I go, so I could never do a full time program at U of M, D-Mercy, or something like these.

PAUL


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 5, 2004)

Nightingale already goes to a catholic school, thanks.

I go to Loyola Marymount right now, and I've never once felt out of place for not being catholic.  I feel that the Jesuits founded an excellent group of schools, and I couldn't have asked for a better education.   Honestly, I've had some wonderful, academic debates with the Jesuit priests who were my professors.  They respected my point of view, and I respected theirs, and we managed to find a lot of common ground.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Nightingale already goes to a catholic school, thanks.
> 
> I go to Loyola Marymount right now, and I've never once felt out of place for not being catholic.  I feel that the Jesuits founded an excellent group of schools, and I couldn't have asked for a better education.   Honestly, I've had some wonderful, academic debates with the Jesuit priests who were my professors.  They respected my point of view, and I respected theirs, and we managed to find a lot of common ground. *



Ha ha again...you already go to a Catholic School!  

I am just messing with you. I agree that the Jesuits have found a good group of schools that any walk or faith could appreciate. I am glad that you found good discussions with some of your Jesuit Professors. I find that many Jesuit Priests, like yourself nightengale, hold strong viewpoints, but are open minded enough to be able to discuss with people who have different opinions.

Many of the Newly ordained are the same way. Every now again you get an old timer though, who even Catholics can't hold a conversation with. Sometimes Monks, because of their very seperated lives, can be difficult too.

Let us know what you tink of the school after you visit!
:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 5, 2004)

hehe...

my two top picks are Loyola Law here in LA, and Ave Maria (cause they offered me $$$$ to go there).  Loyola is liberal and Jesuit.  Ave Maria is conservative and unaffilliated.  I know Loyola will be a much better fit for me, but finance wise, Ave Maria looks DAMN good.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2004)

I taught at a Jesuit university. They didn't ask me about my religious beliefs, at the interview or ever. I'd happly work at another.


----------

